# General > Politics >  Have a Real Cool Yule

## Shabbychic

*Have a Real Cool Yule, Yin An Aw*

----------


## Shabbychic

From Wee Skribbles......

----------


## Fulmar

What's a mythical beast got to do with Christmas? Yes, those pesky Highlanders who will persist in voting for the Lib Dems!
Happy Christmas to all- wish everyone a lovely festive season.

----------


## aqua

Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## orkneycadian



----------


## Goodfellers

> From Wee Skribbles......



Don't forget to give the elves a 10 year contract   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

Happy Christmas to all...even the ones I disagree politically with :Grin:

----------

